# Value of a 17' 6" Hydra Sports bass boat???



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I have a Hydra Sports bass boat that I want to sell. I am trying to decide if it is worth fixing up to sell, or if I should just sell it as a project boat.

It is a 1987, and is 17' 6". The hull is in good shape, but there is a soft spot in the floor and it needs new carpet and seats.

The gelcoat on the top is flaking too. I don't know how to repair that.

It has a motor on it, but it has a blown head, so I will be parting it out separately

Any idea what this boat (not counting trailer or motor) would be worth with new seats, carpet and repaired floor?


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Rickpcfl said:


> I have a Hydra Sports bass boat that I want to sell. I am trying to decide if it is worth fixing up to sell, or if I should just sell it as a project boat.
> 
> It is a 1987, and is 17' 6". The hull is in good shape, but there is a soft spot in the floor and it needs new carpet and seats.
> 
> ...


Are you planning on selling the trailer with it? Are you going to repower it? If not I'd say not worth the trouble, then.

Sell it as a "project" or part it out if you're not going to repower it - that's just my 2 cents - others may differ.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. 

I am not planning on repowering it. I had considered selling the trailer with it, but only if I fixed the boat. 

I decided yesterday to sell the boat as a project. I don't want to fool with fixing up a boat I don't intend to keep.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Wise decision !


----------



## di1213 (Dec 24, 2012)

lsucole said:


> Wise decision !


Agreed! I'm in the process of finishing a HydraSports bass boat that needed the rear half of the floor and the rear platform replaced. Plus many other repairs to the boat and trailer. I wish I had sold the outfit as-were and not got involved with rebuilding.


----------

